# En-10002-1



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (19 مارس 2009)

*[FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]Metallic materials —
Tensile testing —​[/FONT][FONT=CenturySchoolbook,Bold]Part 1: Method of test at ambient
temperature​*[/FONT]


----------



## رنا نور (1 أبريل 2009)

باركك الله و أكثر من أمثالك


----------



## book123 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم علي مجهوداتكم العظيمة


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 ديسمبر 2010)

بوركت اخي الكريم


----------



## غاندي74 (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله بكم على جهودكم الطيبة


----------



## mbog (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

